

Setting up an Android Tablet for Handicapped Children - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2012/09/setting-up-android-tablet-for.html

======
EwanG
If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask. Having been through this a
couple times now I'd be happy to help.

